# We found a pigeon with a band



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello,
I can really use some help. A pigeon found it's way to my house about 2 weeks ago, and I guess he likes it here. It is a beautiful bird, grayish blue with a kind of green shiny chest. Very friendly, he walks my daughter to the end of the driveway to the bus and than waits on the front pourch until she get home. They are both getting attached to each other. The problem is he has a band so he must be someones bird. I called the humain society, they gave me the DEC number, called them nothing they can do. I really can't keep him. My house is already a zoo!
I was wondering how to go about finding him a home. The band reads
USA
2002
RBPC
180
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try this number and see if they can help you. 
Your profile doesn't say where you are located. 
USA 
President's Name : DAVID O'SHIELDS 
City : FT WORTH 
State : TX 
Phone No. : 817-534-7166


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Now that I read your post again, this info above may not be correct. I looked up USA on the American Racing Pigeon Union web site but the "RBPC" is probably the club code and I can't find that anywhere. Most bands have either "AU", "IF", "CU" or "NPA" on them. I checked the "IF" web site too and no luck there either. You may not be able to track the owner of this bird. Sorry I couldn't be more help.



> Originally posted by Lovebirds:
> * Try this number and see if they can help you.
> Your profile doesn't say where you are located.
> USA
> ...


----------



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the fast reply
I live in Warwick New York.
I checked the band again and that is what is on there. 
What should I be feeding the pigeon. My daughter has been giving him fresh water, bread, popcorn and rice. Also he seems to want to get in the house very badly. Can a pigeon stay out in the cold?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He sounds like a sweetheart--not all racing homers are that friendly. If you go back to the home page of this web site you can click on "basic pigeon care" for pigeons. Also Maryco will probably be along shortly with her excellent care instructions. You can also find them on previous posts. 

Basically pigeons need pigeon mix (available at feed stores), pigeon grit and fresh water. If you can't find pigeon mix, cockatiel mix without sunflower seeds or other bird seed will do temporarily. Your guest needs shelter, especially during the cold nights. Do you have anything you can put him in, even an old bird cage, so you can bring him indoors at night? 

This is obviously someone's pet because it's so tame. Can you put an ad in the "found pets" section of your local newspaper? In our area at least, found pet ads are free. Hopefully someone in your area will show up to adopt him if you can't find the owner. I'd take him myself, but we're in CA.


----------



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the ideas. I will call the paper and put in a lost pet ad. I do think he could be someones pet. He seems to like my daughter and myself better than my sons. He will perch on my shoulder if I let him, but I am alittle nervous with him that close to my face. I don't have a bird cage to put him in. Mine is full I have a blue and gold Macaw. I do have perches but thats not a good idea. I do have a pet carrier. Do you know if I bring the pigeon in if that could be dangerous for my blue and gold?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern and attention for this sweet bird.

Why do you think the pigeon is dangerous to your Macaw? Is he acting sick?

Don't be afraid to handle him, just wash your hands, like you do with all pets, after you handle him.

You could keep him in the pet carrier at night, up high somewhere, if he doesn't mind.
Pigeons like to be up high, as long as he can be out in the daytime.

Please don't let him alone outside, as pigeons are favorite prey for hawks and cats.
Treesa


----------



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Treesa,
Thanks I never thought about him being pray for hawks and cats. We have both around here. We will bring him in for the night. I hope I find his home soon.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, a pet carrier is fine. I even used a large dog kennel as a temporary cage for some adopted pigeons. Best of luck finding his owner.


----------



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Lisa
Thanks for the post. I am sending you a picture of the pigeon. Thanks for you input
Any info would be helpful.
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## dthiessen (Nov 28, 2003)

Lisa
Thanks I'll try there website. Did you get the picture? He is a Pretty bird!
Debbie


----------

